# eva cassidy anyone?



## chouxbacca (Aug 10, 2001)

well, since there was such a response to the al di meola thread, I decided to inform all our vocal appreciative cheftalk members about the most incredible voice I have heard in all my short days. Eva cassidy is her name, and if you need a song to look for, fields of gold, autumn leaves, i wandered by a brookside, woodstock, what a wonderful world (which holds a sad story), somewhere over the rainbow, and more than there is room for right here. Just had to share it with you all. Will bring nearly any soul to tears.


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

I don't own any Eva Cassidy cd's but I agree that her voice is beautiful and has a clear, haunting quality. That latter may just be because I know she's deceased. It's like Nick Drake of the Pink Moon VW ad fame. Beautifully depressing / Depressingly beautiful.


----------

